# Riding Arena Size



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Hey, so we are you going to be building a riding arena, nothing fancy. The spot we chose, and pretty much the best spot, is going to be like 40'-50' x 100'+. Haven't gotten exact measurements. Think that'll be big enough to do w/t/c with one or two horses at a time?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

40 is quite narrow. A dressage ring is 20 meters, so over 60 feet, and can feel narrow on a bigger horse. 55 ft is about the narrowest I feel comfortable cantering in. My last round pen was 55 ft.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Okay, we haven't gotten exact measurements but I would guess 50' maybe. If I cantered, it'd probably be down the long side and slow down turning to decrease injury if that'd help. My horse is currently 14-15hh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

We set up the ends but still need panels for the sides which we'll have to go buy. The arena looks really big but I'm going to saddle up Roman and see how big it really is from five feet up at a trot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

